# Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

					Normalerweise berichten wir ja immer, dass es in der letzten Produktionswoche in der Redaktion besonders turbulent und stressig zugeht. Doch dieses Mal verlief die Abgabe entspannter als sonst. Ob es nun an der Übernahme der Wochenplanung durch den Meister, Raffs guter Vorarbeit, das Eintreiben fehlender Artikel durch unseren Layout-Boss Frank oder an der sogenannten Fünf-Wochen-Nummer lag, darüber rätseln wir noch. Sicher ist aber, dass das Heft zum 15-jährigen Jubiläum der PCGH eine besonders gute Ausgabe geworden ist.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Was steht da bei Bild 5 VRM Verglüht ?

VRM -- Virtuel Reality M. oder was heißt das


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Das ist wohl ein MOSFET abgefackelt. Tss, kaum bin ich mal weg. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oromis16 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Die Schafe brauchen ihren Hirten, das weißt du doch


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Guten Tag Eure Majestät  
Bild 2: Gute Idee sollte ich auch mal machen
Bild 3: Prost! 
Bild 4: Stimmt, Raff sieht wirklich anders aus besonders der Haarschnitt 
Bild 5: Das ist doch eine tolle Überraschung für den Raff  

Wieder eine tolle Abgabewoche


----------



## Birdy84 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Carsten, die Tatatur ist doch bestimmt schon 15/ 16 Jahre alt, warum machst du dir die Mühe?


----------



## Homerclon (27. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Was steht da bei Bild 5 VRM Verglüht ?
> 
> VRM -- Virtuel Reality M. oder was heißt das



VRM = Voltage Regulator Module (dt. Spannungsreglermodul)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Carsten, die Tatatur ist doch bestimmt schon 15/ 16 Jahre alt, warum machst du dir die Mühe?



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht? Mir kommen jetzt gerade seltsame Analogien in den Sinn, aber warum sollte man Dinge wegwerfen die noch wunderbar funktionieren, nur weil sie alt sind? Außerdem haben viele moderne Tastaturen diese leicht-konkave Biegung, die meinem Tippempfinden entgegenkommt, nicht mehr.


----------



## Oromis16 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Montag, der König ist wieder da


----------



## Birdy84 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht? Mir kommen jetzt gerade seltsame Analogien in den Sinn, aber warum sollte man Dinge wegwerfen die noch wunderbar funktionieren, nur weil sie alt sind? Außerdem haben viele moderne Tastaturen diese leicht-konkave Biegung, die meinem Tippempfinden entgegenkommt, nicht mehr.


Ich dachte mir schon, dass dir an dieser Tastatur irgendetwas besonders gefällt. Habe die nämlich auch, fand bislang nichts besonders daran, im Gegenteil, der Anschlag ist merkwürdig. Generell stellte sich eben die Frage, warum sich das Investieren von 15 Minuten Arbeitszeit in so eine alte Tastatur lohnt, obwohl man schon für für knapp 'nen 10er eine neue bekommt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir schon, dass dir an dieser Tastatur irgendetwas besonders gefällt. Habe die nämlich auch, fand bislang nichts besonders daran, im Gegenteil, der Anschlag ist merkwürdig. Generell stellte sich eben die Frage, warum sich das Investieren von 15 Minuten Arbeitszeit in so eine alte Tastatur lohnt, obwohl man schon für für knapp 'nen 10er eine neue bekommt.



Allein schon aus ökologischen Gesichtspunkten bringt's das. 
Und irgendwie gefällt mir nicht nur die Biegung, sondern tatsächlich auch der leicht seltsame Anschlag. Vielleicht macht es aber auch die Gewöhnung - die Tastatur habe ich aus meiner alten Firma schon mitgebracht, in die ich sie mal von zu Hause geschleppt hatte. Insgesamt tippe ich beruflich auf der schon bald 16 Jahre. Das ist natürlich (auch vom Tippgefühl her) nichts im Vergleich zur Model M, die zu Hause seit rund 20 Jahren Dienst tut.

Erwähnte ich schon, dass meine Heim-Maus dieses Jahr 16 wird? Hoffentlich fängt sie nicht an zu rauchen …


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Allein schon aus ökologischen Gesichtspunkten bringt's das.
> Und irgendwie gefällt mir nicht nur die Biegung, sondern tatsächlich auch der leicht seltsame Anschlag. Vielleicht macht es aber auch die Gewöhnung - die Tastatur habe ich aus meiner alten Firma schon mitgebracht, in die ich sie mal von zu Hause geschleppt hatte. Insgesamt tippe ich beruflich auf der schon bald 16 Jahre. Das ist natürlich (auch vom Tippgefühl her) nichts im Vergleich zur Model M, die zu Hause seit rund 20 Jahren Dienst tut.
> 
> Erwähnte ich schon, dass meine Heim-Maus dieses Jahr 16 wird? Hoffentlich fängt sie nicht an zu rauchen …



 So lange hat Peripherie noch nie gehalten bei mir  Irgendein Technischer Defekt war immer,


----------



## efdev (28. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Die Tastatur kommt auch aus einer anderen Zeit, bei der meisten Peripherie die ich hier bei mir liegen hab glaube ich nicht das die für mehr als 3-4 gebaut wurde 
Die Maus fängt auch schon an mit Sporadischem Verbindungsverlust.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Allein schon aus ökologischen Gesichtspunkten bringt's das.
> Und irgendwie gefällt mir nicht nur die Biegung, sondern tatsächlich auch der leicht seltsame Anschlag. Vielleicht macht es aber auch die Gewöhnung - die Tastatur habe ich aus meiner alten Firma schon mitgebracht, in die ich sie mal von zu Hause geschleppt hatte. Insgesamt tippe ich beruflich auf der schon bald 16 Jahre. Das ist natürlich (auch vom Tippgefühl her) nichts im Vergleich zur Model M, die zu Hause seit rund 20 Jahren Dienst tut.
> 
> Erwähnte ich schon, dass meine Heim-Maus dieses Jahr 16 wird? Hoffentlich fängt sie nicht an zu rauchen …



Ist das noch so eine 3 Tasten-Maus?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

5. Eine 5-Tasten-Maus.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> 5. Eine 5-Tasten-Maus.



Das hast du aber "Antike" Peripherie im Einsatz


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Ja, schon. Tut aber noch alles, was ich von ihr will. Hatte mal so eine High-DPI-Maus und eine mit vielen Tasten für einige Tage ausprobiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich das nicht brauche.


----------



## Noxxphox (29. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

fürs zockn sinvol so daumentasten... auch merere.... aber wen man am rechner eher surft, schreibt usw isses relativ sinfrei


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Du solltest evtl. auch mal über einen neue Tastatur nachdenken. Deine scheint defekt zu sein. 

Edit: Dass Du Legastheniker bist habe ich nicht gelesen. Sorry dafür!


----------



## Noxxphox (29. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

nein handy... bin ma wider verutscht... aber da seh selbstvich als legasteniker n paar fehler.. und das hat was zu heisn xD... mal korigiren was ich find


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> fürs zockn sinvol so daumentasten... auch merere.... aber wen man am rechner eher surft, schreibt usw isses relativ sinfrei



Stimmt, zwei davon hat meine 5-Tasten-Maus ja auch. Aber für mehr habe ich noch keinen Sinn gefunden - zumindest nicht bei meiner Koordinationsbegabung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. September 2015)

*AW: Carstens legendärer Lärmschutz, der AudioPhil grillt GPUs und Geschenke für den Spieleonkel - die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> fürs zockn sinvol so daumentasten... auch merere.... aber wen man am rechner eher surft, schreibt usw isses relativ sinfrei



Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Ich nutze an meiner 12-Tasten-Maus (11. Geburtstag kommt bald) 10 Stück regelmäßig zum browsen (zusätzlich zu Mausgesten) und die beiden restlichen Zusatztasten sind mit Windows-Funktionen belegt.


----------

